# SW: ESB Episode 5 DVD



## Bladestunner316 (Aug 24, 2004)

For those interested here is a link to the redone conversation between Vader and the Emporer in ESB for the DVD release :

http://s90708385.onlinehome.us/TheHemperor.mpg


blade


----------

